# Sodium Bisulphate Into Sodium Metabisulphite ?



## jedaprin (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey guys i just got back from canadian Tire and ended buying Sodium Bisulphate Unfortunately they did not have any Sodium metabisulphite Or stump Remover is there an Easy process where i can turn Sodium Bisulphate Into Sodium Metabisulphite ?


----------



## butcher (Dec 30, 2012)

Sodium metabisulfite made by evaporating a solution of sodium bisulfite with SO2 gas bubbled into it sulfur dioxide:

2 NaHSO3 SO2 --> H2O + NaS2O5


Notice you said you had sodium bisulfate, not sodium bisulfite, 

You cannot make SMB with a sodium bisulfate.


Easier to just find some SMB for sale, or use ferrous sulfate (which you can make).

You can use your sodium bisulfate to make ferrous sulfate.
I have written some instruction before, how I make ferrous sulfate using the bisulfate salt I have left over as a byproduct from making nitric acid.


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 30, 2012)

You should have saved your money instead of buying the Sodium Bisulphate, and looked online or at a beer and wine making supply for sodium metabisulphite. You need to study while you are waiting for the mailman anyway.
If it is sodium bisulfite that you bought, then it would work.

Jim


----------



## jedaprin (Jan 1, 2013)

Yea i couldnt Find Sodium Metabisulphite at Canadian Tire i was looking for stump remover 
But on the other hand it was Only 5 bucks For Sodium Bisulfate Wich i thought would be an easy process to turn into A Sulphite Since the names are closely related 

Anyways ive been reading the book and i must say its not the easiest book to navigate threw but ill keep at it


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 1, 2013)

jedaprin said:


> Yea i couldnt Find Sodium Metabisulphite at Canadian Tire i was looking for stump remover
> But on the other hand it was Only 5 bucks For Sodium Bisulfate Wich i thought would be an easy process to turn into A Sulphite Since the names are closely related
> 
> Anyways ive been reading the book and i must say its not the easiest book to navigate threw but ill keep at it



You aren't going to find any reference to any of the newer work around processes like AP in Hoke's book as finding nitric was not a problem for her in 1940. You need to study the forum as well as Hoke's book to get the whole "modern day" picture. Hoke's helps you to understand the basics, so the rest will make sense.

Jim


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 1, 2013)

jedaprin said:


> Yea i couldnt Find Sodium Metabisulphite at Canadian Tire i was looking for stump remover
> But on the other hand it was Only 5 bucks For Sodium Bisulfate Wich i thought would be an easy process to turn into A Sulphite Since the names are closely related
> 
> Anyways ive been reading the book and i must say its not the easiest book to navigate threw but ill keep at it


I guess you were 100% wrong, weren't you? Chemicals have very exacting names. When you need a chemical, you always buy the exact one you need.


----------



## jedaprin (Jan 2, 2013)

goldsilverpro said:


> jedaprin said:
> 
> 
> > Yea i couldnt Find Sodium Metabisulphite at Canadian Tire i was looking for stump remover
> ...



I just bought some Sodium Metabisulphite from a wine brewing store and i must say my solution hasnt dropped anything out


----------



## butcher (Jan 3, 2013)

Have you done all of the getting aquanted experiments in Hokes book?
These experiments, and working with small quatity expieriments of fairly pure solutions will teach you what to expect, and will help you learn how things work, with and without problematic situations, and can teach you how not to create problems, and correct them when they happen.

When beginning to learn to recover and refine it is best to forget about getting gold, but focus on learning, this way you will be able to get gold.

Do not hitch your cart in the front of your horse, it is harder to get where you wish to go. :lol:


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 4, 2013)

My God! It's like talking to a wall with this guy.  

I see a banning in his future. I see his name tied to a post again ----he's gone! 

Harold


----------



## coonbone (Jan 15, 2013)

harold, didn't your momma teach you that if you had nothing nice to say don't say anything at all? it must be hard for someone so smart to have to listen to all of us idiots. how do you do it?


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 15, 2013)

This is another thread that can disappear.

Jim


----------



## srlaulis (Jan 15, 2013)

Combining "Harold" with "momma" is not a smart move. I would rather stick my finger in an electrical socket soaking wet or pull leeches off my eyeballs. :roll:

Well I think I will grab some popcorn and a cold drink...this will be entertaining.


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 15, 2013)

coonbone said:


> harold, didn't your momma teach you that if you had nothing nice to say don't say anything at all? it must be hard for someone so smart to have to listen to all of us idiots. how do you do it?


Included in my responsibility on this forum is the obligation to see that it runs without issues. That often includes banning individuals who don't appear to have enough sense to come in from a bad storm, or enough wisdom to keep their thoughts to themselves when they see things that may not agree with their judgment, such as this example, where the individual in question simply wouldn't listen to anything he was told, and was eventually banned for his ignorance, stupidity and bad language. 

Keep this in mind. I do not suffer fools gladly. I'm going to give you the benefit of a doubt and assume your comment was one of understanding (I expect that is not the case---that you took a shot at insulting me. Didn't work, but now I'm aware of you). Your stay here, then, depends on what you say next. Right now, I'm up to my eyeballs with morons who can't keep their mouths shut, or don't see the wisdom in not making this forum a place to show the world just how cute they can be. 

Anyone who does the slightest thing to cause disorder on this board is subject to being banned. I have no intentions of getting in any kind of contest with you, or others who can't behave as adults. 

_*Do we have an understanding?*_

This is not rhetorical. I expect a reply from you. 

Harold
*EDIT:* The individual in question has paid the board a visit since my admonition to reply. He failed to do so, so he has been banned.


----------



## TBarrow (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow! Just getting back after a long absence, and find this thread. Can't help but comment. Harold has been one of the long-standing senior moderators on this site, who has provided a wealth of knowledge and advice. Can't speak for what has gone on during my break, but I have NEVER found him to address a problem without good reason (including my own stupidity). He has been fair handed in every situation that I have witnessed, and has the support of most of the members. So don't be an Jackass for the sake of being an Jackass. Show some respect to a guy who knows a great deal about precious metals refining, and is willing to share that knowledge.


----------



## honest333 (Dec 14, 2017)

hello can you help me i'm trying to buy something to separate gold filled items i have tried to buy nictic acid but they don't sell it too the public i was wondering if you can help me in buying something simler i would be very greatful thanks


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 14, 2017)

honest333 said:


> hello can you help me i'm trying to buy something to separate gold filled items i have tried to buy nictic acid but they don't sell it too the public i was wondering if you can help me in buying something simler i would be very greatful thanks




Keep reading and studying the forum. You aren't ready to do anything with chemicals until you FULLY UNDERSTAND what you are doing and the safety aspects.


----------

